# Gigabyte Motherboard Debug Code "C0"? What does it mean?



## EpicSurvivor

So I updated the BIOS on my motherboard last month. Since I built this Computer I haven't had any issues with it other than some Sound issues which were a common problem with this board, however I fixed that long ago. It was built February 2016.

On my LED Code on the MoBo it reads *"C0" *the manuals description says "Reserved"

Is my Computer trying to warn me something is wrong or is about to be wrong? I had 1 issue forgot to mention while playing Battlefield 1, the Game Freezes Completely! forcing me to restart my Computer CTRL + ALT + DELETE won't work or ALT + F4 won't work or even ALT + TAB won't work.

Other than the CODE saying *"C0" *and Battlefield 1 Freezing, I have NO ISSUES with any of my other 27 games.

Any Ideas? Someone said "*C0" *means BENT Pin on the CPU/MoBo but I haven't touched the CPU since I built this Computer?

*MoBo*- GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 (Rev 1.0)

PS HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL! I


----------



## johnb35

From what I've been researching that code refers to bent pins on the motherboard cpu socket.  I would remove cpu and check.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> From what I've been researching that code refers to bent pins on the motherboard cpu socket.  I would remove cpu and check.


I've read the same exact thing! _but how can my CPU have bent Pins if I haven't even Opened the case since I built it February 2016?_ I Had a different BIOS Code for 9 months. _The* "C0" Code *didn't show up Until I updated BIOS last month?!_
This is weird!

Like I stated above. I am not having Any issues. Now that I recall I had 1 "Crash Dump Error Problem" back in August. Other than that my System runs flawless! The Freezing is just for Battlefield 1. NO ISSUES at all and daily use of 8 hours on it and Gaming.
I am just concerned with the *"C0" *Code. "Like its trying to tell me something is going to *be wrong?"

I haven't touched the CPU since putting it in. That Code is after updating BIOS early November.*


----------



## johnb35

Intel cpu's since socket 775 haven't had pins on them, the pins are now on the cpu socket itself.  

I just looked at the bios updates for that board.  I'm assuming you installed f20?  If so, that update is for the next gen intel cpu's coming out soon. It just may be a glitch and unfortunatley, you won't be able to install an earlier bios now.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> Intel cpu's since socket 775 haven't had pins on them, the pins are now on the cpu socket itself.
> 
> I just looked at the bios updates for that board.  I'm assuming you installed f20?  If so, that update is for the next gen intel cpu's coming out soon. It just may be a glitch and unfortunatley, you won't be able to install an earlier bios now.



GOOD GRIEF!!!!  It is *F20.... *I just checked and you right I won't be able to install an earlier Version! Oh man. So it really could just be a Glitch?!! if its a Glitch and its just displaying the DEBUG code as "C0" for no reason then I should have no issues!

So basically my only option is to wait for the Next BIOS Update and see if that makes it go away...... or see if something bad happens before the next BIOS update. Dang!......


----------



## Okedokey

Check your pins on your motherboard CPU socket as john suggested, or swap the memory to different slots.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I will check the Pins on the Motherboard CPU socket when I get Thermal paste. Will try switching the memory to different slots too.

If it wasn't for me noticing the Error Debug Code I would never thought there is anything wrong, the Computer is working fine. I updated BIOS last month and never looked at the LED Debug till today. I am really thinking is an error glitch like John suggested on the debug code because my system is running flawlessly! and it didn't have this Debug Error Code until I updated to the *F20 BIOS*  Last month.

I don't even know if that CODE showed up today or how long its being at "C0". Tonight is the first time I look at it. I just know that it was something different the whole 8 months prior the the F20 BIOS Update last month.


----------



## johnb35

Do you remember what version you were running before the update?  There were some memory changes the made as well on previous bios updates that would be included with F20.  So you may have some type of memory compatibility issue now.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> Do you remember what version you were running before the update?  There were some memory changes the made as well on previous bios updates that would be included with F20.  So you may have some type of memory compatibility issue now.


Default Version that shipped out with the Motherboard. It was Purchased February, 2016. I did read that Code "C0" could also mean Memory issues just a few minutes ago. That could be something to consider and I would rule out Bent Pin on CPU/MoBo because I haven't even touched it since I put it in, in February, 2016.

Should I post screenshots of SPEECY or CPU-Z?


----------



## johnb35

EpicSurvivor said:


> Should I post screenshots of SPEECY or CPU-Z?


Not sure what that would solve.  What ram is installed?  Anything over 2133mhz and you should have xmp enabled.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I am running 16GB DDR4 @2400mhz with XMP enabled.

I just hope the next BIOS Update will Fix this.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

So I decided to go over to the Gigabyte Forums and search around a little. It turn out to be a Known issue with the F20 BIOS. Supposedly there is a work around with few extra steps on how to Roll back BIOS to previous version even though F20 doesn't allow it. I am not having Any performance issues so I am going to wait until next BIOS update to see if it fixed the problem.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## beers

If you aren't having problems then I wouldn't worry about it.  Since it was just behavior that was exhibited after the BIOS flash I would lean on the BIOS image being wonky.


----------

